# Huge news for All Quiet on the Martian Front



## vonhist

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1117201778/all-quiet-on-the-martian-front-miniature-tanks-vs*

New Pledge Levels added!
More free stuff! Most pledge levels now receive 3 times their cost in product!
New models revealed!
Q&A sessions this weekend with the game creator - 9am and 9pm Sat 1/6 US EST
*


http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1117201778/all-quiet-on-the-martian-front-miniature-tanks-vs


----------



## vonhist

*Special bonus from Alien Dungeon.
Double the number of free prey stands for reaching 230k if we make it by midnight EST!
Even more incredible value. Back Now! *
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1117201778/all-quiet-on-the-martian-front-miniature-tanks-vs*

*


----------



## vonhist

*Yet Another great challenge from Alien Dungeon!
Hit 240K by 6p Sunday US EST and they will add free traps (6) for everyone at Invasion Level and above (everyone getting the game).
OUR (the backers goal) - HIT IT BY 10am US EST and stay on track for a late charge at 300K.

*http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1117201778/all-quiet-on-the-martian-front-miniature-tanks-vs
*
C'mon Brits - if the Aussies and late night Yanks can do it, surely you can.*


----------



## vonhist

*Alright lads, the time has come for the 'Big Push'. Ready to go over the top?

*


----------



## vonhist

*Just 281K. 19k more and free tanks for everyone who has pledged at least Invasion Level.
Pledge at least a dollar and you can buy add ons for a limited time at KS prices. Don't miss out!!

*http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1117201778/all-quiet-on-the-martian-front-miniature-tanks-vs


----------

